# sat data



## bluewaterau (Feb 27, 2008)

has anyone used roffs or hiltons in the past couple weeks? im tryin to find out how accurate they have been. i know that one of the satellites is still malfunctioning.


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

hiltons was pretty accurate last weekend in my opinion


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

> *flyliner (6/17/2008)*hiltons was pretty accurate last weekend in my opinion


I think you're right Pat. I talked to Tom last week and the satellites are back up. And from the reports that I got from Fourchon last week they were very right on.


----------

